# voltimetro AC



## LOREN_SON (Oct 24, 2007)

Hola:

Quiero hacer un regulador de tensión, para controlar la temperatura que alcanza el soldador.

El circuito para controlar dicha tensión ya le tengo, pero necesito el circuito para leer dicha tensión.

No se si me explico bien, a si que en resumen, necesito el circuito de un voltimetro de corriente alterna, que mida de 0V a 220 V de alterna.

Un saludo


----------



## dinguel (Oct 24, 2007)

En realidad no comprendo muy bien tu pregunta pero segun dices si lo que necesitas es un circuito para medir la corriente alterna de 0 a 220. pues con cualquier voltimetro lo puedes hacer. Si lo que necesitas es un voltímetro diguital aqui hay un circuito de zeus que te puede valer 
http://zeus.eed.usv.ro/misc/mirrors/cc/circuit.htm/0001.htm

tambien puedes hacer un divisor de tensión y medir una referencia en continua como el del archivo
El archivo esta echo con circuitmaker 2000


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 24, 2007)

LOREN_SON dijo:
			
		

> Hola:
> 
> Quiero hacer un regulador de tensión, para controlar la temperatura que alcanza el soldador.
> 
> ...



Poco claro !
Me parece que lo que tu quieres es medir temperatura, de que te sirve medir tension.

Mira este post: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/control-temperatura-soldador-10175/


----------



## LOREN_SON (Oct 25, 2007)

Hola de nuevo:

Voy a explicarme mejor.

Quiero hacerme una estacion de soldadura, y para ello he conseguido un circuito que regula la tensión que se le aplica al soldador 220, 200, 110, 50 V de corriente alterna.

Segun la formula y para un soldador de 30w, la temperatura que alcanza es de 400 ºC.

Este circuito se regula con un potenciometro, con lo cual, la apreciación es nula en la variación, y lo que quiero es poner un display o un lcd que me indique la temperatura alcanzada por el soldador segun la formula que menciono anteriormente.

Para ello, necesito conocer la tensión que se le aplica al soldador, para con esa regla de 3, saber aproximadamente la temperatura. De ahi, el querer obtener el circuito de un voltimetro digital.

La opción facil, es la de sacrificar un polimetro, para conocer dicha temperatura, pero no me vale, pues la intención que tengo es la de cambiar ese potenciometro por un integrado o un circuito, que haga la misma funcion, y que asi un pic, en funcion de la tensión leida, este constantemente ajustandolo.

Espero haberme expresado mejor esta vez.

Un saludo


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 25, 2007)

Saber la tension aplicada al soldador NO te dara la correcta apresiacion de su temperatura.


----------



## LOREN_SON (Oct 25, 2007)

y como puedo hacerlo entonces?

lo suyo seria poner un sensor de temperatura en la punta, pero dudo que haya componentes que a 400 ºC no se achicharren ¿no?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 25, 2007)

Esto mismo se esta discutiendo en el post que te pase, que es casualmente la idea de construir una estacion de soldado con temperatura controlada y estabilizada, yo encontre una resistencia NTC que soporta 300º, y en cuanto pueda voy a probar si se puede trabajar a 400, si funciona estaria resuelto.
Fijate en el otro post y veras algunas apreciaciones sobre el diseño que estamos viendo.


----------



## LOREN_SON (Oct 25, 2007)

Bueno, para mi de momento es mas que suficiente el conocer la tension que hay a la salida del DIMER.

El circuito que me reconozca dicha tensión y me lo pase a digital, para controlarla con un pic, no consigo verlo, me falla la parte de conocer la tension a la salida.

¿Alguien sabe como hacerlo? ¿o como poder orientarme?

Un saludo


----------



## bufa30 (Dic 18, 2007)

Buenas,
me interesa mucho la respuesta al tema que se trata pues busco algo parecido. 
En este caso estamos interesados por el circuito electrónico que devuelva un valor CC proporcional a una tensión AC, o sea, a su valor RMS. La idea es que el valor de tensión contínua resultante se lea desde un PIC para ser tratada como sea.
En mi caso la necesidad es que lea unos 400Vrms.

Gracias adelantadas


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 18, 2007)

Transformador (Primario 400VCA Sec.: 6VCA)-->Rectificador-->Divisor resistivo (Para llegar a la tension del PIC)
Es sencillo, posee buena linealidad y te aisla el PIC de los 400VCA

Con el filtrado ajustas la velocidad de respuesta, mayor capacidad -> menor velocidad

Si no deseas mandar a fabricar un transformador espesifico para 400VCA, colocas 2 iguales de 220 VCA con los bobinados primarios en serie y a la salida una carga  unas 10 veces mayor que el consumo de tu medidor

O un solo transformador con una resistencia en serie con el primario

O un solo transformador con un capacitor en serie con el primario

A mi gusto lo mejor es transformador con primario 400VCA


Edit:
Como tu necesitas tension RMS y el rectificador te dara Pico a Pico, tendras que incluir un divisor resistivo que te de el valor equivalente


----------



## bufa30 (Dic 20, 2007)

En primer lugar gracias por tu respuesta   
En cuanto a la solucion, aunque valiosa me parece aparatosa... a priori. Piensa que todo debe ir 'empaquetado' en una carcasa de plastico con mas electronica. Sin embargo la idea es buena y me has encendido la luz. Te pongo en antecedentes...
La tension a medir proviene de una maquina industrial trifasica SIN neutro. Para alimentar buena parte de la electronica necesito una F.A. conectada a 2 de las fases (380V). La hice efectivamente con 2 transformadores y sus primarios en serie. ¿Y si siguiendo tu consejo tomo la salida de uno de estos transformadores como medidor de tension? ¿Que te parece?
Aqui sin embargo tengo otra duda, me han comentado sin concretar demasiado si no podrian entrar las fases 'en fase' y se sumaria el valor de tension C.A., con lo que tendria mas de 380V. Aun no he indagado en el tema pero si es cierto es verdaderamente preocupante. ¿Sabes algo de esto?

Un saludo!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 20, 2007)

> Aqui sin embargo tengo otra duda, me han comentado sin concretar demasiado si no podrian entrar las fases 'en fase' y se sumaria el valor de tension C.A., con lo que tendria mas de 380V. Aun no he indagado en el tema pero si es cierto es verdaderamente preocupante. ¿Sabes algo de esto?




La diferencia angular entre 2 fases es ahora y dentro de 1 año la misma (La diferencia angular entre fases te da la tension) o sea puede existir un cambio circunstancial de tension debido al consumo, de ninguna manera puede superponerce en contrafase las tensiones como para duplicar el voltaje.
Ademas los 380 VCA se logran por ese desfasaje espesìfico (Ya estan *casi* en contrafase)

Casi: son 120º de atraso de una respecto a la otra. Si fueran 180º sera en contrafase total

Volviendo al principio: Tienes 2 transformadores en serie, uno alimenta al circuito y el otro mide la tension ?

Saludos


----------



## bufa30 (Dic 20, 2007)

Sobre el desfasaje, precisamente me hablaron que en alguna circunstacia muy puntual se puede producir y elevar la tension, es muy reciente, me tengo que poner a indagar mas sobre el tema ya que la CA trifasica no es lo mio.
Tengo 2 transformadores en serie porque precisamente son de 220 y asi podia conectarlos a los 380V. La fuente que viene detras debo rediseñarla, pero volviendo a tu sugerencia, creo que podria aprovechar un secundario de los transformadores para poner un divisor de tension (una vez rectificado) y medir la tension continua... es lineal?
Creo que vale la pena experimentarlo, si encuentras algun problema en el razonamiento dimelo por favor.
De nuevo gracias por tus consejos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 20, 2007)

Lo de los 2 transformadores, ya te lo habia sugerido antes, para garantizar que sigan siendo lineales tendras que colocarles una carga como para que no se desbalanceen.

Digamos, tienes los 2 transformadores exactamente iguales uno con carga y el otro no, el que tiene carga tendra una impedancia sobre su primario menor que el otro, entonces sobre este habra menos tension, esta diferencia va a parar al otro transformador (Sin carga).

Un valor logico para esta carga seria unas 10 veses la carga nominal, con esto te garantizas la estabilidad electrica.

Existe una posibilidad que me ha ocurrido pero NO sobre alimentacion bifasica como la tuya.

El caso es el siguiente (Se da unicamente en instalaciones muy mal hechas)

Tienes 3 cargas monofasicas conectadas entre neutro y una fase, si el neutro por algun motivo se corta o interrumpe las cargas quedan en serie entre si y alimentadas con tension bifasica (380VCA), como las cargas rara vez estan equilibradas, la mayor tension recaera sobre la menor carga y entonces PUF ! se quemo.

Esto no puede ocurrir en sistemas bifasicos.


----------

